# Moe and Me :)



## Scarlett9 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello there my name is Charlene and just a few days ago rescued my second pigeon. The first was a few years ago and we named him Joey, he had a hurt wing so we brought him upstairs and helped him heal and when he was ready he flew away to be with his flock. But anyways back to my story, my husband and I were fishing near a bridge where alot of pigeons roost and all of a sudden we noticed a bird trying to flap his wings in the center of the river. I took a closer look and realised it was a pigeon who had fallen from the bridge into the cold water. We took action fast! I threw some corn into the water so he would try to swim for the food and luckily it worked! Moe kept flapping his wings and getting closer until he couldnt move another inch, we got our fishing net and scooped the little guy out of the water. I wrapped him in my sweater and we took him home. He spent the night in a large cardboard box with a blanket down and some bird seed (we have two parakeets) and a heavy glass of water. The next day he seemed alot better so we decided to try and release him. We brought him outside and placed the box on a ledge in the park near where we found him and Moe didn't seem to intent on leaving. He casually looked around and then hopped on to his box and then half flew/ half jumped into a tree. Which was when we realized he has trouble flying. We decided to let him adjust so we went fishing again, when we came back again he was still in the same place, stuck in the tree. So my husband climbed the small tree and got him out (he didnt even bite my hubby, just started cooing happily) and we brought him back home. 

He now resides in a large, wide cage where he has his cardboard box as a nest and all the food and water he could ask for  When he sees us he chirps happily and hops about. We have the cage against a wall and we put a blanket over it at night. Im thankful that I found this website because it has alot of information that was very useful in making Moe comfortable. 

I have one question about feeding him though that I cannot get a straight answer from anybody about. Do pigeons eat mealworms or anything of the sort? If so, Id really like to know so I can get Moe some! Thank you!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Scarlett9 said:


> Hello there my name is Charlene and just a few days ago rescued my second pigeon. The first was a few years ago and we named him Joey, he had a hurt wing so we brought him upstairs and helped him heal and when he was ready he flew away to be with his flock. But anyways back to my story, my husband and I were fishing near a bridge where alot of pigeons roost and all of a sudden we noticed a bird trying to flap his wings in the center of the river. I took a closer look and realised it was a pigeon who had fallen from the bridge into the cold water. We took action fast! I threw some corn into the water so he would try to swim for the food and luckily it worked! Moe kept flapping his wings and getting closer until he couldnt move another inch, we got our fishing net and scooped the little guy out of the water. I wrapped him in my sweater and we took him home. He spent the night in a large cardboard box with a blanket down and some bird seed (we have two parakeets) and a heavy glass of water. The next day he seemed alot better so we decided to try and release him. We brought him outside and placed the box on a ledge in the park near where we found him and Moe didn't seem to intent on leaving. He casually looked around and then hopped on to his box and then half flew/ half jumped into a tree. Which was when we realized he has trouble flying. We decided to let him adjust so we went fishing again, when we came back again he was still in the same place, stuck in the tree. So my husband climbed the small tree and got him out (he didnt even bite my hubby, just started cooing happily) and we brought him back home.
> 
> He now resides in a large, wide cage where he has his cardboard box as a nest and all the food and water he could ask for  When he sees us he chirps happily and hops about. We have the cage against a wall and we put a blanket over it at night. Im thankful that I found this website because it has alot of information that was very useful in making Moe comfortable.
> 
> I have one question about feeding him though that I cannot get a straight answer from anybody about. Do pigeons eat mealworms or anything of the sort? If so, Id really like to know so I can get Moe some! Thank you!


What a great story. Is Moe a baby or an adult? Got any pictures you can post of him? We LOVE pictures..........
And, no, pigeons do not eat worms and bugs. Seeds are what they SHOULD eat. Ferals have a tough life, so bread, french fries, junk I guess or whatever they can find.


----------



## Scarlett9 (Jul 2, 2008)

Actually yeah, I posted a few pics of Moe on this site! My avatar is a picture of Moe  Im pretty sure he is an adult. I dont really know if hes a guy or a girl though.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Scarlett9 said:


> Actually yeah, I posted a few pics of Moe on this site! My avatar is a picture of Moe  Im pretty sure he is an adult. I dont really know if hes a guy or a girl though.


Ok. Saw the pictures. Pretty little thing. I think that Moe's a "teenager". Not a BABY any more, but not quite full grown. The wattle on his nose hasn't turned white yet..........unless it's dirty of course...........I would think he's about 2, maybe 2 1/2 months old.

I didn't mean that in derogatory way...........


----------



## Scarlett9 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you letting me know how old is he is! And I know you didnt mean it that way, no worries  Im a new parent so I have a ton of questions lol. How long do pigeons normally live for? Does he look pretty healthy to you?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, he LOOKS healthy, but a bird hides the fact that it's sick as long as it can. A defense mechanism...........not saying that he's probably sick......just saying.........
How do his dropping look? The one in the picture in the box looks a little loose and green, but you really need to watch them for a full day or two to get an idea what they REALLY look like. You can even post a picture if you want. We look at "poopy" pictures all the time around here. 
Also, are you keeping him outside? I would be afraid of him flying away. If he was back where you found him, that might be ok, but he's in an unfamiliar place. If you plan on keeping him, I would be careful about taking him outside.
These guys CAN live for quite a long time, with proper care and love. Ferals don't make it much past 3 to 5 years, but a "kept" pigeon can live 15 to 18 years and even longer.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How funny, that's exactly how I found my first pigeon. Fishing with my ex at the river and he floated downstream, we had to scoop him out with the net.  He may not know what bird seed is yet; you can try "pecking" with your finger in the seed to show him what to do. As he learns, you can try offering him soaked high-quality dog biscuits temporarily, until he learns to eat seeds. Some pigeons are recorded at living over twenty years, I think the oldest one was thirty-three but I could be off a few years. If you decide to keep him as a pet (seems he's already attached to you), I would personally say that's probably the best thing for him, the lucky guy.


----------

